# Trivia 9/10



## luckytrim (Sep 10, 2019)

trivia 9/10
DID YOU KNOW...
The Sword-billed Hummingbird is the only bird with a bill  longer than its
body


1. Who was the female artist that sang "Walking on Broken  Glass"?
  a. - Celine Dion
  b. - Adele
  c. - Annie Lennox
  d. - Debbie Harry
2.  To what country must I travel to visit the Pinatubo  volcano?
3. What year saw the first marriage of "Liz & Dick"  ?
(Bonus; What year saw the Second one ?)
4. Which Sibling is older, Charlie Sheen or Emilio Estevez  ?
5. The first five books of the Bible, sometimes called the  Torah, are also 
referred to as the "Five Books of" which prophet?
6. What is it in pink gold that gives it its  color?
7. What food item is said to be "Food for the  soul"?
8. Which musical featured a song called "Look at Me, I'm  Sandra Dee" ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Abe Lincoln wore a mustache and beard during his stint as  POTUS.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2. the Philippines
3. - 1964  (1975)
4. Emilio
5. Moses
6. Copper
7. Chicken Soup
8. "Grease"

CRAP !!
A beard, yes, but no mustache.
The reason for Lincoln's beard is because on October 15, 1860,  a few weeks
before he was elected President of the United States, Grace  Bedell sent him
a letter from Westfield, New York, urging him to grow a beard  to improve his
appearance.


----------

